# Maximum Emergency.........(threads merged)



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

WHACKER ALERT !!!!! Wish I had my cam last night. I was out having a couple sodas in Fanueil Hall after dinner and my buddies and I decided to hang out at the bar we were at after it closed to wait for all the riff raff to get on the road. There was a fight outside on State Street and some clown got his ass thrown through a plate glass window. WILLIE WACKER shows up to board up the window. He drove his utility body truck down State Street the wrong way with a white and green Whelen double Talon on the dash and his thin blue line front plate in place of his red and white commercial plate. The truck had big bold letters all over it that said MAXIMUM EMERGENCY !!!!!! I had a hard time biting my tongue when I left. UGH.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

ROTFL. Fucking wackers.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

These guys have some type of contract with the City of Boston. They are out all the time... The respond to all window breaks to repair them ASAP for safety issues as well as security purposes (BPD is NOT going to wait hours for a business owner to respond or to contact someone to fix the windows.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*



RPD931 said:


> These guys have some type of contract with the City of Boston. They are out all the time... The respond to all window breaks to repair them ASAP for safety issues as well as security purposes (BPD is NOT going to wait hours for a business owner to respond or to contact someone to fix the windows.)


They also show up in other cities & towns to board-up windows. The funny thing is that they often don't get permission from the property owners, then just rely on their good nature to get paid.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

Owned by Mark Svendbye who did 3 1/2 years in Danbury for an Infernal Device. Owns Maximum Security as well. Registrations say MSP inc. on them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

Good info Pac thanks..............


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

Thats why we're here bud.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

is there any law regarding the use of green lights on security vehicles? I saw one the other day and when the lens start to fade the look blue.


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

Do security guards have the right to detain?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

"Sieze" ?????? People


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

How can an ex-con get a contract with the city to do "security work".


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

Is it me or does it sound like there is something wrong with this "Security" company? Ex-Con Security Company... Green Lights? i thought they had to use yellow?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

USMCTrooper has answered the colored lights question 100 times on this board. Do a search.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

I'm with you it's like a pedo in charge of a day care.



PDExplorer3 said:


> Is it me or does it sound like there is something wrong with this "Security" company? Ex-Con Security Company... Green Lights? i thought they had to use yellow?


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

MAXIMUM SECURITY BLOWS ASS!!! I hope I concluded this thread.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

Is this the same outfit ?????

http://www.maximumsec.com/services/


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

haha...yes sadly it is.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

Somebody should alert some news media that an Ex-Con is allowed to own security company in MA.

That's just crazy.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

Those cruisers look like the old MBTA color scheme.


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

should i or someone call fox undercover.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

Well, for starters he has to get a Security Guard Service license issued by our beloved State Police. And a portion of that requirements states the following:

*SECTION 25. TO WHOM LICENSE MAY BE GRANTED; TERM AND CONTENT; REVOCATION; RENEWAL.*
The colonel of the state police may grant to an applicant complying with the provisions of section twenty-four a license to engage in the private detective business or a license to engage in the business of watch, guard or patrol agency; provided, however, that no such license shall be granted to any person who has been convicted in any state of the United States of a felony....



SOT_II said:


> How can an ex-con get a contract with the city to do "security work".


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

$100.00 to $1.00 the lic. is in his wifes or someone elses name.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

unless you guys started a new topic within this one, that is not the same company. I actually popped in here because I saw this guy again today in Boston. Maximum EMERGENCY is the company. Thin blue line plate on the front and an EXTREMELY dark tinted plate cover on the rear. Its a work truck. I would love to mail him a citation but I am not that guy.......


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*



Sniper said:


> unless you guys started a new topic within this one, that is not the same company. I actually popped in here because I saw this guy again today in Boston. Maximum EMERGENCY is the company. Thin blue line plate on the front and an EXTREMELY dark tinted plate cover on the rear. Its a work truck. I would love to mail him a citation but I am not that guy.......


Same company. Maximum Security is owned by someone else, but this guy is the Deputy Director. He IS the owner of Maximum Emergency.

I must admit, I do know him personally. Yes, he does take liberties with the lights not only on his truck but his personal vehicle as well. I do know when I was working in Boston, he was the one that was usually called by the districts and Operations, because we were never tied up more that 30 minutes waiting on a storefront or a breakin to be boarded up. He takes great pride in not letting any department wait around, tying up units in front of buildings.

I certainly don't mean to justify or condone some of his behavior, as he does have a whacker streak in him. But for the most part he knows how to do the right thing. I think that's all I need to say. Judge for yourselves.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*



PDExplorer3 said:


> Do security guards have the right to detain?


:L: LOL, if you're an explorer, I'm sure you've heard the security speech from one of the officers before. They have as much power as any responsible civilian on the street. In other words, CITIZENS ARREST


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

Quality, I appreciate your response. I know you have been here a while and respect you. I understand what you are saying and definately take your info into consideration. All this means is that I WOULD still stop him for his vehicle violations but am less likely to be an an asshole to him without provocation. How's my buddy Officer Parkhurst doing ?????



quality617 said:


> Same company. Maximum Security is owned by someone else, but this guy is the Deputy Director. He IS the owner of Maximum Emergency.
> 
> I must admit, I do know him personally. Yes, he does take liberties with the lights not only on his truck but his personal vehicle as well. I do know when I was working in Boston, he was the one that was usually called by the districts and Operations, because we were never tied up more that 30 minutes waiting on a storefront or a breakin to be boarded up. He takes great pride in not letting any department wait around, tying up units in front of buildings.
> 
> I certainly don't mean to justify or condone some of his behavior, as he does have a whacker streak in him. But for the most part he knows how to do the right thing. I think that's all I need to say. Judge for yourselves.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*



Sniper said:


> Quality, I appreciate your response. I know you have been here a while and respect you. I understand what you are saying and definately take your info into consideration. All this means is that I WOULD still stop him for his vehicle violations but am less likely to be an an asshole to him without provocation. How's my buddy Officer Parkhurst doing ?????


Absolutely. I would never infer that he be given a pass for his stupidity, but in general he is less likely to be an asshole than most.

Martha is fine. We have adopted each other as sounding boards when work and bosses go awry. She's a good egg.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Maximum Emergency.........*

She is the shit........ I need to give her a buzz. Take care.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Maximum Security Company*

Is anyone familiar with this company? I see there car(s) in the Natick/Sherborn area. Old MBTA style pain scheme with green lights on the roof.

What's the deal with the green light, beside the fact that they almost look blue when turned on, are they legal?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Maximum Security Company*

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22597&highlight=Maximum+Security+Company


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Maximum Security Company*

Don't know if they are the same company as Maximum Emergency noted above, but Maximum Security was based out of Waltham for years, I beleive. Used to see three or four of them parked in a lot on Totten Pond Road.

Immediately after 9/11, Brandeis took to having a cruiser at the front entrance to the school along with a Waltham officer on OT or detail. I think that Brandeis hired Maximum Security when they couldn't fill the slot with an ofcr from Waltham. Talk about a kick in the crutons for the Brandeis officer.

I can see the protcol now: You, the sworm officer with powers af arrest, sit here next to the armed security officer with 1/10 the training you have. Now, in case someone with a gun, bomb, or other infernal device shows up, you stop them with your statutory and constitutional authority, begein the investigation. Start by espressing your understanding and empathy with their plight and ask if you could contact a campus group to help them with a candlelight vigil. Then call up to the ivory towers of academia and ask a professor to come down and assist and monitor the situation to make sure you are being empathetic enough and not violating their rights to protest in whatever manner they see fit.

If you are unsuccessful in being empathetic and force the misunderstood person to act violently, stand back and let the security guard handle the situation. Just call for a time out (don't forget to use the international Time Out hand signal, without it it is not a valid Time Out call) and then switch places. Then, once the security officer with little to no trainnig has unloaded 46 rounds of 9mm into every thing but the target, call time out again, switch places, and stand ready to answer for your failing in handling the situation. Together we can...

Gosh, I didn't think I cared that much.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Maximum Security Company*



JP64 said:


> Don't know if they are the same company as Maximum Emergency noted above, but Maximum Security was based out of Waltham for years, I beleive. Used to see three or four of them parked in a lot on Totten Pond Road.
> 
> Immediately after 9/11, Brandeis took to having a cruiser at the front entrance to the school along with a Waltham officer on OT or detail. I think that Brandeis hired Maximum Security when they couldn't fill the slot with an ofcr from Waltham. Talk about a kick in the crutons for the Brandeis officer.
> 
> ...


That's some funny shit you wrote.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Maximum Security Company*

I think this company's cars and trucks can drive themselves. A few years back, they cornered a bunch of suspects in a diner and circled them for hours.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Maximum Security Company*

after some google

http://www.maximumsec.com/home/?sel=TRUE

these them?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Maximum Security Company*



CJIS said:


> after some google
> 
> http://www.maximumsec.com/home/?sel=TRUE
> 
> these them?


This has already been well covered in this thread.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showt...curity+Company

Threads have been merged


----------

